# Installing struts



## Rfish117 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

I wanted to self install my KYB struts on my 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V... First, I have a few questions. 

Is it hard?

What tools would I need?

I already have the Eibech Springs installed(the previous owner installed them with stock struts) on the car and it feels extremely bumpy and I get clunks and squeaks, will this stop with the kyb's and what should I expect the ride to feel like?

Step by step how do I install the struts?


Is there anything I should watch out for? 

Thank you guys so much,

Ryan


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Ok, I have a 95 200sx se-r and I have the same shocks and springs in my car. The install is pretty straight forward and alone, you can probably do it in a couple of hours. You need all the sockets and wrenches to get the wheel, brakes and strut out. Then you need a spring compressor to get the old shock out and put the new one in. This will also be a lot easier with an impact gun. You should expect it to feel awesome. It is stiff and it turns awesome. Good luck with this and pm me if you got any questions.


----------

